# I'm Bi-Petual



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone watch 20/20 last night? I found out I'm Bi-Petual! :laugh: I know this is an age old discussion but I've just recently joined this arena. I'm definitely a dog *and* cat person, I find this choice similar to comparing short stops to pitchers, apples to oranges or even sons to daughters. Everyone has their own opinion, one does not have to defend one creature being "better" than the other they're all different and we love them for different reasons right? Anyway for those of you who didn't catch the show here's the link to an article where I learned that I'm a bi-petual person.
http://abcnews.go.com/US/dog-people-cat-people-pet-preference/story?id=15883844#.T1tuXMw0yKM


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not Bi... I'm Multi! We currently have a dog, a cat, a horse, a bird and LOTS of fish. There have been many, MANY other critters in our lives before this collection/selection.

In general, I like animals better than people. There are notable exceptions, but on the whole...:biggrin1:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> In general, I like animals better than people. There are notable exceptions, but on the whole...:biggrin1:


You have something there, I agree. How's Kodi this morning?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> I'm not Bi... I'm Multi! We currently have a dog, a cat, a horse, a bird and LOTS of fish. There have been many, MANY other critters in our lives before this collection/selection.
> 
> In general, I like animals better than people. There are notable exceptions, but on the whole...:biggrin1:


 If I could be I would be Multi too I would have a goat, miniature donkey and bunnies! I'm sure there are more. I have a tiny fear of horses after one almost killed me in a collage riding class. I would however like to get back on one someday.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> You have something there, I agree. How's Kodi this morning?


See the "tick" thread... it's long.<g>


----------

